# Midi drum loops for hard rock/metal?



## vejichan (Jan 2, 2014)

i'm not a drummer.. just a guitar player. I have ez drummer and metal machine expansion. Love the sound... hate the library of midi loops that it came with.
I need basic/usable midi drum loops that will fit into any songs easily in a metal or hard rock context of course.
any advice or can anybody share any cool ones?
thanks


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 2, 2014)

your best bet is to find ones close to what you want and edit them....


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 2, 2014)

Some of the Toontrack expansion packs are worth investing in, especially the Rock Solid and Library of the Extreme loop packs. Keep an eye out for sales and you can get a bundle for a decent price.


----------



## tscoolberth (Jan 25, 2014)

Check out slamtracks dot com


----------



## Poltergeist (Jan 27, 2014)

Look at Odd Grooves and Groove Monkee's websites ... Both of those sites actually have free demo grooves for download... Another tip I noticed is sometimes they'll label drum loops under "funk" or "alternative" and they are actually usable for metal and hard rock, after a little editing and a reasonable BPM that they will be played at.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 27, 2014)

Another vote for slamtracks. Very usable loops off the shelf, but can easily be customized too.

Need to check out Odd Grooves, hadn't heard of them before.


----------



## Diet Kirk (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate guitar also has quite a lot of metal and rock tracks transcribed into drum notation, which is easy enough to read and re-create as midi. Then you can mess with tempos and move some hits around to create something new.


----------

